
Welcome Aaron, Gustaf, Lyle, Immad and Marcus - pb
http://ycblog.ycombinator.com/welcome-aaron-gustaf-lyle-immad-and-marcus
======
dsugarman
As a fellow YC and UMD grad, I've known Aaron for some time and my initial
thought was "why did this take so long?" The obvious answer is probably that
he is still full time w/ Creative Market @ Autodesk and this visiting partner
role is new.

Congrats! Really excited for this.

------
philip1209
> Kevin Hale, was the founder and CEO of Wufoo (YC W06), which was acquired by
> SurveyMonkey in 2011. He spent three years as a YC partner and is now going
> part-time so he can start his next company. Kevin graduated from Stetson
> University with a BA in Digital Arts and English.

Wow - excited to hear that Kevin Hale is starting a new company!

~~~
akramhussein
Likewise. I love his talk about how to delight users [0]

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz_LgBAGYyo&list=PL5q_lef6zV...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz_LgBAGYyo&list=PL5q_lef6zVkaTY_cT1k7qFNF2TidHCe-1&index=7)

------
wasd
Curious about what the incentives are for visiting partners.

------
mwseibel
Really excited to have these folks join us!

------
sebleon
Congrats, exciting news!

Interesting how even at YC, university degrees are a huge part of someone's
credentials. Everyone's description was 2/3 experience as founders, 1/3
university degrees.

------
k0mplex
No women?

------
johanbrook
Congrats, Gustaf!

------
clint
look at all these dudes

------
exolymph
inb4 "they're all men"

because I noticed that

